# Wild pigeon



## ProDaviez (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi guys I have found a wild pigeon in my back garden it can’t seem to fly as it just flaps it’s wings, I have no clue what to do with it as I’ve given it some water but it doesn’t seem to be drinking. It’s currently in an open top box with some old shirts lying in the bottom.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He is a youngster and the nest must be closeby. If you can get to it, plse put him back. Where are you located? Any rescue centres closeby that will take him in?

At that age they can be fed defrosted green peas. Defrost some in lukewarm water. Put him on your lap facing to the right if you are righthanded. Reach with your lefthand over his body and head and open the beak with those fingers. Have a pea ready in your righthand and put deep inside the beak over the tongue. When he swallows it, proceed with the next one. If he spits it out, put it deeper inside the beak. Feed him 30 peas 3 times a day, total of about 90.

Sounds complicated, but easy once you get the hang of it. To drink water, dip the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water. Always leave peas in a bowl with him, they quickly learn to eat peas by themselves and then you can start adding small seeds. Keep us updated.


----------



## ProDaviez (Aug 10, 2020)

Judging by where he was I’d say the nest could be on the top of the house as he there aren’t any trees near the house, I will look to see if there are any bird sanctuary’s near by and see if they can take him off our hands


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you can't get him to a rescue centre, then just follow my advice. You will need to keep him until he is eating all kinds of seeds and flying well. You can then do a soft release, meaning he should spend time outside in a cage or aviary to get used to the area and will also need a backup food supply. He never had the chance to follow his parents to teach him those skills.


----------

